# Biblioteca não lcalizada instalaçao módulo seg. BB

## nazgulba

MIgrei do Debian para o Gentoo por entender que este último permite uma customização e desempenho em maior grau do que o Debian. Estou acertando os itens que utilizava na distro anterior e um dos que estou enfrentando problemas é o Módulo de Segurança do Banco do Brasil. Na página do banco somente são disponibilizados instaladores para distribuição baseadas no Debian e Red Hat LInux.

Consegui no https://www.edivaldobrito.com.br/modulo-de-seguranca-do-banco-do-brasil-no-linux/ um arquivo de instalação que não seja um pacote debian ou rede hat. Porém quando inicio a instalação surge mensagem de erro de biblioteca faltando e não funciona quando testo na página do banco.

A biblioteca faltando é a libnhue.so. Já instalei os pré-requisitos do módulo de segurança e mesmo assim não funciona. Alguém já conseguiu instalar esse módulo de segurança do BB no Gentoo?

----------

## ff11

Não instale essa coisa no seu gentoo linux, ou ninguém vai querer te ajudar com os problemas. Use um container como o docker para isso. Temos imagens já prontas como:

* https://github.com/farribeiro/wscef-docker

* https://github.com/juliohm1978/dockerbb

E qualquer dúvida, o próprio criador delas pode responder usando a aba "issues" do github. E tudo em português, pois essa coisa só é usada no Brasil mesmo.

----------

## nazgulba

Muito obrigado!! vou mergulhar nesse docker e testar as imagens!!

----------

## ff11

Tranquilo. Vá com calma que vai dar tudo certo.

Só para informação mesmo, para quem vier aqui e achar que essa solução não é normal, no https://hub.docker.com se você procurar por "warsaw" vai encontrar várias imagens, porém uma delas tem um usuário interessante:

* https://hub.docker.com/r/bbts/warsaw

* "bbts" para quem não sabe é a "Banco do Brasil Tecnologia e Servicos"

Talvez a imagem deles não seja a melhor, nem tenha o melhor suporte, mas é um indicativo que eles também estão usando o docker para o warsaw.

----------

## trinaldi

 *ff11 wrote:*   

> Não instale essa coisa no seu gentoo linux, ou ninguém vai querer te ajudar com os problemas. Use um container como o docker para isso. Temos imagens já prontas como:
> 
> * https://github.com/farribeiro/wscef-docker
> 
> * https://github.com/juliohm1978/dockerbb
> ...

 

Boa!

Doing god's work.

Haja(ria) gambiarra para colocar essa 'beleza' de módulo no Gentoo.

----------

